# Need advice for printng a 2 color design.



## illfatedonline (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I have a question. I'm looking for advice on how to print this logo. (I will attach the mock-up) 

View image: Red Front Flat View image: Red Back Flat

It seems to be a two color job both front and back on red, royal blue, and black shirts. I had the idea to print a black under-base, and the knocked out white on top of that. But I've never tried that before or know if it will even work. 

The other way i figure is to knock out both colors before i make my films, print the white, then print the black wet on wet. Flash that, and print the white again. For some reason I feel like I'm missing something. 

I really want to do a great job so any help or advice would be more than appreciated. the Job is due in two days so you help, time, and advice is valued.

Thanks in advance!

Joel


----------



## afsana (Jan 6, 2016)

you can hair a designer from fiverr wit h low cost


----------



## Lozada (Dec 30, 2012)

this will be screen printed with plastisol?


----------



## illfatedonline (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm sorry I forgot to mention that. Yes I will be using plastisol.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

illfatedonline said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to mention that. Yes I will be using plastisol.


do you have a silhouette? the software it uses will trace that pretty darned closely, and you can make your screens from cut vinyl ...

just saying, if you were here, id have you setup in a few hours tops.


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

I would do butt to butt registration (nothing overlapping). Print the black first, then print white, flash and print white again. 

I think it is unlikely that you will get a nice opaque white on a red shirt without a second print but it might be possible. You would just have to try it out with your ink.

You may have to flash the black if there is any smearing when printing wet on wet but as long as you don't lay too much black down it will probably be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Helvis said:


> I would do butt to butt registration (nothing overlapping). Print the black first, then print white, flash and print white again.


Yep, absolutely. No reason to underbase the black and also doing that can make it look funky. And the print will breathe better than it would with a bulletproof patch.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

print/flash the white, then lay the black down and we would use a 86 mesh on the white, 156 on black


----------



## illfatedonline (Sep 30, 2009)

Helvis, 

Thank you! I'll be printing with this method. Ill let you guys know how it turns out and post pictures! Thanks to everyone who responded. Thanks Helvis!, you guys are awesome!

Joel


----------

